# A kind of weird fitness question



## Vagabond (14 May 2007)

Now, I know that this has been posted many many times on these boards like "how do I gain arm strength?" and "what's a good running distance per day?"

For me, my current job requires me to walk around 5-7 kilometers per day, 75% of that time being physically active. In case you're wondering, I apply fertilizer to residential lawns... see why I want to join the forces?  Anyways, back on topic, I *know* that I have the strength and the drive and the commitment to make it into the forces, I've been wanting to do it for a long time, and I have that fire in my chest that says "This is the career for you!" My only problem is, no matter what physical fitness regime I follow, be it 100% cardio, 50% cardio 50% strength, and following a good diet most of the time(lots of whole wheat grains, low fat and low sodium foodstuffs, three squares a day, lots of balanced greens and meats), I still have a tub around the midriff. My legs are strong, my arms are gaining strength, but I am still carrying around a lot of extra fat that I do not want to have. I can ruck up a mountain and back in a day or two and not feel bad afterwards, but the tub is starting to annoy me because I want to join the armored corps as a regular force NCM. 

I am asking any and all that were large or carrying extra weight before entering the forces as to how they managed their fitness and physical training to reduce their body fat %, and also asking anyone out there that can help me lose this body fat for their wise words of wisdom. I have a gym membership and do 100% cardio two times a week and 50% cardio 50% strength on the third day, with every second week containing a saturday of light cardio and targeted strength (isolated calves, isolated upper back and shoulders, etc).

Please help a guy that knows where he wants his life to go... he just needs a helping hand in the fitness side of things 

EDIT: As a side note, I am looking to get at least 75% of the way to my target fitness and body fat levels within 4 months or so, as I want to join the forces as soon as possible, however I know that 6-8 months is a more reasonable time window. I am willing to make whatever sacrifices of time I need to to get in shape to an acceptable standard and able to pass the fitness test to get into the forces.


----------



## Rice0031 (14 May 2007)

Hey man,

good on you for wanting to join, and I hope that works out for you.
As for your question, I highly suggest you have a quick perusal of the training forum. Lots (read: TONS AND TONS) of information to be found on this subject.

Oh look, I even have a direct link for you:
 http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,39.0.html

Enjoy.


----------



## Keebler (14 May 2007)

For one thing, Cardio 2 times a week is not enough...its enough to maintain cardio levels, but not to increase cardio or decrease body fat.  Another tip would be to eat smaller meals every 3 hours or so...so 6 meals a day...keep them all around the same caloric intake. In between meals if you get hunger pains, drink at least 8 ounces of water...it will take them away.  Oh and dont eat Carbs after 5pm unless you are working out in the evening.  Or hire a personal trainer to evaluate your situation!

But as was stated in the post above, check the forums out more thoroughly...theres tons of tips etc.


----------



## johnlifecrew (12 Jun 2007)

make sure you burn more carbs a day than you eat!


----------



## Vagabond (12 Jun 2007)

Well, my hopes of getting in this year have been pretty much dashed :| I have just come through an upper intestinal infection that got pretty bloody close to my liver. As it is, I'm on appendicitis and liver infection watch for 4 months. Have to get blood taken every week 

The military doesn't like people with medical concerns joining, so I want to get a clear medical bill first.


----------



## Keebler (12 Jun 2007)

Good luck to you and hopes for a speedy recovery. Try to keep up with the exercise etc. and when you have that clean bill of health you should be ready to go no problem.


----------



## safeboy43 (13 Jun 2007)

Damn, that's too bad, Vagabond. However, think of this as an opportunity to prepare yourself. Keep up your PT and do NOT give up. Once your medical problem clears, you will be ready. The CF will always be there.

Best of luck


----------



## weiss (5 Aug 2007)

I have one interesting observation regarding midsection fat.  I lived in small community at some point and my girlfriend noticed all men have flat bellies in this little town.  And then I moved back to big city and then back into the country and the same thing - people generally look healthier and men are all fit.  I was thinking about it for a while and discovered it has something to do with short driving distances in smaller towns.  Especially if we are talking small Island community, everything is 10 minutes away no matter where you go.  So people spend less time sitting in their cars.   I gather for urbunites its next to impossible to lessen their sitting time but I think this is the key - walk more and sit less.  Can't be simpler than that.


----------



## Franko (5 Aug 2007)

I wouldn't chalk it up to just that either. 

I've been to Europe (as have many here on this site) and have noticed that their diet and the amount of exercise differs greatly compared to the North American routine.

For the most part, the majority of the locals in cities such as Vienna walk or take mass transit and ride bicycles. They are slim and active well into their golden years.

Pretty sad that in a city such as this the only fat people I saw were either American or Canadian.

Regards


----------



## Ethier (5 Aug 2007)

I don't know about Europe but for the city and outskirt towns, I would have thought fast food could play a big role in being overweight.


----------



## Agent-0 (6 Aug 2007)

A good way to burn that "tub" around the midsection is to stay away from that beverage called "beer" that you might truly desire.


----------



## Crisco (22 Aug 2007)

My neighbour came back from full time summer training and I was talking to him and he said if your in lets say mediocre condition which it sounds you are, they will elaborate on that and throughout the course you will get into the physical standards required in SQ. As BMQ their trying to give you the basics, not murder you, so anything they do is achievable coming in with the basic standards you'd do in the pre fitness evaluation. He said he's seen some out of shape guys come in, and the way the army works is they all classify you as the same fitness level, none better than the other, and build you all gradually starting from easy, to harder. For some that may mean getting into to shape, others that may mean just a good workout. But if you can reach the minimal requirements or surpass them I'm sure your tub won't prevent you from doing much. But if your going for a reservist I can't say since the course days are spaced far apart, you must keep in shape during the week :S. I hope me and my neighbour helped abit.


----------



## dutchie936 (29 Sep 2007)

I have the similar problem as you do.I am in good shape.Can do lots of push ups,sit ups and can run forever.But I also have all my weight loitering around my midsection.It doesn't really slow me down,but what I have found works very well for fat burning,is running as soon as you wake up.And do it on an empty stomach.That way your body has no choice but to use your excess fat to feed on.Don't go doing wind sprints or anything crazy.This is for fat burning only.Save the crazy workouts for when you have some fuel in your stomach.
Good luck and keep it up


----------

